#  Schulmedizin >   Ekzem durch Narkosemaske >

## zwilli

Hallo, ich hatte am Montag dieser Woche eine Knieoperation,und habe seit gestern um die Nase herum ein Ekzem,ich vermute von der Narkosemaske,es ist rot und juckt und brennt,was kann ich tun . 
L.G.Zwilli

----------


## kaya

Wenn Du damit nicht zum Arzt gehen willst, dann geh´ in die Apotheke und lass´ Dich dort beraten, welche Salbe oder Creme Du verwenden kannst. 
LG und gute Besserung...

----------

